# Hitzeprobleme



## Limses (18. April 2017)

Schönen guten Abend,
ich habe heute meinen Rechner fertig gebaut.
Specs: i7 5960x 4.5 ghz 1.35v 
               gtx 1080 ti fe ohne oc
               asus x99 a usb 3.1 Mainboard.
Angeschlossen am Kühlkreislauf ist die Grafikkarte und der CPU. 
1x 360mm rad mit 45 cm dicke ist verbaut und
1x 280 mm rad mit 30cm dicke.

Cpu schießt beim benchen auf die 85-90 Grad egal ob die lüfter auf 1200 rpm laufen oder nicht. 
Grafikkarte auf 65+ Grad.
Ist das normal ? 
Hatte früher 2x 480mm Rad und dort waren die Temperaturen nicht mir den jetzigen vergleichbar.
Klar sind 4.5 ghz viel! Aber 90Grad+?


----------



## Limses (18. April 2017)

Falsches Unterforum erwischt...
Kann gelöscht werden.


----------

